# 24 Hour Sous Vide Carnitas



## emuleman (Apr 21, 2017)

One of my favorite ways of cooking pork shoulder is making some Carnitas.  The flavors with the various spices used makes a wonderfully delicious shredded pork that you can use in a wide variety of ways.  If you have never tried Pork Carnitas I would recommend you giving it a try.

This time around I decided to try making it with my Sous Vide Cooker.  Normally I make it in the Slow Cooker, but I decided to give it a shot cooking it Sous Vide Style, and see how it differs from the more traditional way of cooking it.













WP_20170419_18_11_58_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Apr 21, 2017


















WP_20170419_21_33_05_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Apr 21, 2017


















WP_20170420_15_03_37_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Apr 21, 2017


















WP_20170420_15_08_29_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Apr 21, 2017


















WP_20170420_20_52_32_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Apr 21, 2017


















WP_20170420_20_56_59_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Apr 21, 2017


















WP_20170420_21_07_43_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Apr 21, 2017


















WP_20170420_21_08_18_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Apr 21, 2017






Of course I needed to make a video showing you in detail how easy it is to make.  Like I said if you have never tried it you owe yourself the opportunity to try this, and I am sure it will soon become a regular dish you will enjoy!



Feel free to leave me your comments, and thanks for watching!


----------



## xray (Apr 21, 2017)

Great video Eric! Those tacos look awesome. This is definitely something I will try.

 I have a few chuck roasts in the freezer that I would like to try for barbacoa tacos...I have to get my butt in gear now after watching this.


----------



## b-one (Apr 21, 2017)

Tasty looking tacos and nice video!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 22, 2017)

Looks delicious!

Another good video too!

Point!

Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 22, 2017)

That looks awesome! I love carnitas but have never made them myself. Time to give it a try!


----------

